

Men's average height 'up 11cm since 1870s' - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23896855

======
hkmurakami
not surprising for those of us who can generations in Asian countries that
developed rapidly in the last few decades. Japanese men's height has a
difference of about 10cm between the middle aged men and the youth as diet
became westernized.

